# Can I Insulate Around The Water Pump?



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

Is it safe to put pink insulation on the walls and lightly on top of where the water pump is mounted under the dinette? Is there a heat issue I have to deal with; does it need air to cool? The pump is a shurflo classic, I looked it up on the website. It's mounted solidly. I was also thinking about putting garden hose washers on all four mounts to give it even more cushion, so it won't vibrate on the floor so much. any suggestions? thanks . Ron.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Try this

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...it/skunum=29361

and get one of these.....

http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...nk/skunum=14747

but you can get that cheaper at Lowes or Home depot im sure. I dont see a problem with putting some insulation around it to keep the noise down but lots of dry campers here used these items.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I installed my 5 gallon accumulator tank 3 weeks ago...will run for a LONG time before the pump comes on. Very very very nice mod.

I got my at Lowes for $49.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Glad to see all these options. The pump in the new OB is much quieter than in the old one, but still annoyingly loud. 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

I also put pipe insulation on the plastic pipes anywhere they made contact with walls or floors. That helped a lot!!









Pipe insulation


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The best thing you can do, inexpensively and without too much hassle, is to make sure that all lines connected to the pump are isolated from the floor, walls etc. Most of the noise comes from pump vibrations being transmitted to the floor (as the lines pass through and contact the edges of the hole) and through the wall that the pump is mounted to. One 3-foot section of foam pipe insulation, cut into pieces of necessary length, and wrapped around the pipes where they pass through holes in the floor, will isolate the lines and dampen the vibrations. And old, rubber mouse-pad works well as an insulator between the pump base and the pump's mounting surface (ours is in a small compartment beside our front queen bed).

Accumulators will help cut down on the number of times the pump will cycle, but it will still make noise when it runs and it will run longer to recharge the accumulator each time ithe accumulator discharges below system pressure. The long, flexible hoses, looped once before they pass through the floor, will act like surge/shock absorbers, and will also quiet things down, but doesn't do so as much as I thought it would.

Insulate and isolate is the best remedy, in my opinion - and the cheapest overall. (And you'll need the extra cash for gas, these days!)

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I put the pink sm board all around the pump area. I even put it under the pump. It makes a huge difference. I also added a acc tank to prevent then pump form turning on everytime a faucet is opened.

This is a great mod.

Thor


----------

